# New Dell 5567 Laptop - Pink screen, slow performance



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 7, 2017)

I've just bought a new *Dell Inspiron 5567* laptop from FLIPKART with following configuration:

*Intel Core i5 Processor (7th Gen) 7200U
4 GB DDR4 RAM
64 bit Windows 10 Operating System
1 TB HDD
15.6 inch Full HD LED Backlit Anti Glare Display
AMD Radeon R7 M445 2 GB DDR5 (dedicated) with Intel HD 620 4GB (integrated)
Windows 10 *

*I've been facing following problems ever since the very first boot:
*
*Problem #1:*
When the laptop is on battery (without AC power), the screen colour is normal.
But when I plug it into AC power, the screen develops sort of pink saturation/hue.
I've tried numerous times and the screen turns pink only on AC power and not on battery.
I do not get any errors or BSODs.

*Problem #2:*
The system boot is so slow, it makes my 8 year old Dell Studio laptop with Windows 7 (Core 2 Duo with 2GB RAM) look like a horse.
*I have not installed any third party software, apart from CCleaner, on the new laptop. There are only apps that came with the laptop.
*It takes more than 1 minute for Windows login screen to appear.  The dots just keep rotating till then.
If I restart, it takes almost 3-4 minutes to restart. The dots just keep rotating.
If I shutdown, it takes more than 1 minute to shutdown. The dots just keep rotating.
Could pre-installed antivirus McAfee or other pre-installed bloatwares be the culprit?

*Problem #3:*
The USB ports are sort of tight. There are 3 ports.
I mean, when I try to plug in any USB unit in the ports, I have to struggle so as not to break either the port or USB unit/item such as pen drive, mouse, etc.
I'm guessing since the ports are new and haven't been used yet, they are tight.
Although, the USB ports and connected USB accessories are working fine.

I'm in the process of updating the laptop with latest Windows updates, system softwares, drivers, etc.
*Flipkart give only 10 day replacement from invoice date out of which 5 days have already lapsed. I have 5 days remaining.
*Please suggest future course of action.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey g_goyal2000 ,

Here are my suggestions on your issues. Hope it helps.

*Problem #1:*
I faced something like this on my Dell XPS laptop but the other way round. Contrast turns to warm on battery and fine on AC power mode. I tracked it to a power saving settings of the Intel iGPU causing this. I changed the setting to max performance on battery and AC when intel igpu was being used. Fixed the issue for me. Your issue is similar . So check the power settings of your igpu and dedicated gpu.

*Problem #2:*
Remove bloatwares and check what all process and services start on boot-up. Remove unnecessary one. But first remove the goddamn McAfee. I consider it a malware  the crap slows down the entire system. Does your laptop have additional storage expansion slots to add an  SSD ? Because if you want the laptop to boot under a minute HDD wont help, you need an SSD and its worth the money IMO. I replaced my laptop's HDD with and SSD and boot time is hardly 30 seconds. My laptop is over 6 years old.

*Problem #3:*
Never faced such an issue. So can't suggest anything other than you could  Try using a usb hub. so that you can plug/unplu usb devices of the hub rather than the laptop.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions.

It is definitely a Intel GPU driver problem.

During installation of latest Intel GPU drivers supplied by DELL, the screen display turned to normal without any pink saturation/hue/contrast.
But upon restart, it was back to square one i.e. screen with pink saturation/hue/contrast.
I even updated the DELL supplied AMD drivers.

But after the update, the pink saturation/hue/contrast on screen is also now on battery mode.
Before driver update, it was not.

I changed the power setting in both Intel & AMD settings.
But to no avail.

The system is not allowing me to install latest driver supplied by Intel/AMD.

If I remove the Intel GPU drivers, the pink saturation/hue/contrast on screen goes away.

I tried installing the Intel GPU drivers supplied by Microsoft WHQL.
But the problem does not seem to go away.

*The problem of pink saturation/hue/contrast on screen remains.*

Removed McAfee. Noticed a considerable increase in system performance.
No wonder they're giving free 15 months subscription for such crap with new purchases.

Also removed quite a number of Microsoft bloatware which I didn't need.
But after update to Anniversary edition, all the Microsoft bloatware is back which I again would need to remove.

*UPDATE (09-Apr-2017):*
*Problem 1:*
It was definitely a driver problem.
The Microsoft drivers as well as DELL supplied drivers for Intel HD graphics were creating the issue.
So I downloaded the latest Intel HD GPU drivers from Intel's site in ZIP format, extracted them to a folder and manually updated the drivers from Device Manager by choosing the extracted folder destination.
A restart and voila, the problem is solved as of now.
I repeated the same procedure for AMD GPU drivers.
I downloaded the latest drivers only from the AMD site, extracted them and manually updated them using Device Manager.
So far, I've not encountered the pink saturation/hue/contrast on screen.

*Problem 2:*
It was definitely McAfee Antivirus that was making the system drag its feet.
After removing it, the system is running fine.
Will add another 4 GB RAM stick to make total 8GB RAM for better performance.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 9, 2017)

Glad that most of your issues are resolved. Happy computing. If possible post a brief review of your laptop. Will help potential buyers.


----------



## Yashwanth (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi g_goyal200,

I got the dell inspiron 5567 delivered by flipkart yesterday.

While playing either .mp4 or youtube or when even playing the dinosaur game on firefox, the laptop gets stuck for few seconds and then resumes. 

I thought some thing is wrong with the Intel Graphics HD 620 driver so downloaded Video_Driver_4KJYF_WN32_21.20.16.4574_A03 from (Intel HD Graphics Driver Driver Details | Dell US).

After restart the system started misbehaving with the pink screen.  I then downloaded, your suggested .zip driver from win64_154516.4627(Support for Intel® HD Graphics 62), unzipped and if I try updating the driver from Device manager it says, you already have the updated driver installed and the pink screen did not go off when powered on.

Raedon 7 M445 driver download is not available on the AMD site(Download Drivers).

Then I had installed the Intel® Driver Update Utility
 Intel® Driver Update Utilit

and on scan and run, it says, "A customized computer manufacture driver is installed on you computer. The interl driver update utility is not able to update the driver.  Installing a generic intel driver instead of the customized computer manufacturer driver may cause tech issues.
Contact your computer manufacturer for the latest driver for your computer."
-Installs the Intel graphic driver version 15.45.16.4627 for Windows*

Currently installed version is 21.20.16.4574.  

Even now on powering the laptop, the pink colored screen appears on battery its just normal.

Can you please ping the download link for the Intel HD GPU driver you have mentioned above.

Please suggest what else can I do or should I return/replace the laptop.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

@Yashwanth Open your AMD Graphics control center, and enable max performance in your settings

*support.serato.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/201915724/AMD-powerplaysettings.jpg

If there is a tab for "Switchable Graphics" add them to the Max performance mode

*support.serato.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/201958364/Screen_Shot_2015-01-22_at_4.07.52_pm.png


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 5, 2017)

Yashwanth said:


> Hi g_goyal200,
> 
> I got the dell inspiron 5567 delivered by flipkart yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply.
I did not get any notification/email from the forum regarding a new post in the thread.

I have yet to encounter laptop stuck issue while playing any game or video.
Touchwood.

Device Manager says that latest drivers are already installed because Windows must already have updated drivers for Intel GPU with its own WHQL drivers which have the same version number as that of Intel when u must have done a Windows Update.

*Intel has released new drivers dated 03-May-2017 with Version No. 15.45.18.4664.
Download its ZIP file and then try a manual update as suggested.
That should resolve the issue.*

But remember, Windows will again download latest WHQL drivers which will again screw up the display with Pink hue.
So u will need to disable Windows Update by making your connection a Metered Connection.
To do that, do a search on Google for disabling Windows Update on Windows 10.
That's what I have done.
Do this before manual update of drivers.

In future, when you will update Windows (which u will have to to get latest updates), the drivers will again get updated and the display "might" get screwed again.
So, you'll have to do a manual update of Intel drivers again "if" that happens.

I don't think AMD drivers have anything to do with this problem of Pink hue.
Raedon R7 M445 has been renamed as Raedon R7 M440.
U can get its drivers here.

And I don't think it's a coincidence your Dell 5567 purchased from Flipkart is having the same problem.
For what price did u get it from Flipkart?
I got mine for around 50K after discounts from Flipkart Assured buyer.
Gross price was 52K.
Manufactured in Sept-2016.
If u got yours for around same price and same manufacturing month, then I think we both have got sub-standard product.


----------



## MItwaMathur (May 11, 2017)

*The problem of pink saturation/hue/contrast on screen remains.*


*UPDATE (09-Apr-2017):
Problem 1:*
It was definitely a driver problem.
The Microsoft drivers as well as DELL supplied drivers for Intel HD graphics were creating the issue.
So I downloaded the latest Intel HD GPU drivers from Intel's site in ZIP format, extracted them to a folder and manually updated the drivers from Device Manager by choosing the extracted folder destination.
A restart and voila, the problem is solved as of now.
I repeated the same procedure for AMD GPU drivers.
I downloaded the latest drivers only from the AMD site, extracted them and manually updated them using Device Manager.
So far, I've not encountered the pink saturation/hue/contrast on screen.


*Hi, I purchased the same model from a store nearby. I faced the issue of pink hue when laptop was put on charging. I was not sure of what it was so I went to the store, and the guy said it has something wrong with the motherboard and my laptop was replaced with a new one (same model).
Now, the new device has got the same issue and so I searched online to land on this page.*

*I read what you did with updated GPU drivers, and I want to know if that solved the issue permanently for you? Should i follow up on the same process or simply  budge the store people to return my money while I start looking for HP or Lenovo laptop..??*

*Thanks in advance !!*


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 12, 2017)

MItwaMathur said:


> *Hi, I purchased the same model from a store nearby. I faced the issue of pink hue when laptop was put on charging. I was not sure of what it was so I went to the store, and the guy said it has something wrong with the motherboard and my laptop was replaced with a new one (same model).
> Now, the new device has got the same issue and so I searched online to land on this page.*
> 
> *I read what you did with updated GPU drivers, and I want to know if that solved the issue permanently for you? Should i follow up on the same process or simply  budge the store people to return my money while I start looking for HP or Lenovo laptop..??*
> ...


I bought DELL for the sole reason of their good after sales support & service.
They give onsite service and simply replace the defective parts instead of repairing them.

Now, regarding the pink hue problem, it seems it's not an isolated issue.
I initially thought it was limited to online stock.
But you're getting the same problem in a unit bought from a brick-mortar store.

I can't say that the problem has gone permanently as I've not run WIndows Update since I last manually updated the Intel GPU drivers on 09-April-2017.
IMO, it mostly seems to be a driver compatibility issue.
Otherwise, a manual update of the driver wouldn't have solved the pink hue issue, for the time being.

BTW, what's the manufacture date of you're laptop?
Mine was Sept-2016.

However, if you're in a doubt, u may go ahead with other brands of your choice apart from DELL, provided that the store from which u bought from gives u back you're money.


----------



## Kiran9898 (May 19, 2017)

Hi g_goyal2000 & others,

Sorry for the late reply.  This is @Yashwanth's cousin. Thanks for all your suggestions and support.

We have tried installing AMD Catalyst Center(@thetechfreak's suggestion). Seems that is an older software of AMD graphics settings which was not getting installed properly.

The one we got was 5567 ~ 8GB DDR4 RAM and 4GB AMD Radeon R7 M445(GDDR5), Core i7 @ 72K.

On the 9th day of the 10 day replacement policy from Flipkart, we have raised a request for replacement. After a day FK said, Dell support engineer will come down to our place and solve if there is a small issue/raise a request for replacement.

Even after 3 days, Dell support engineer did not turn up, then FK calls up & says, Dell engineer cant come to your place, we will have a conference call.

So of the 2 issues: 1. Pink screen on charging and 2. Hanging issue when playing videos, Engineer solved the 1st one on call.
First he said, it is a feature, to soothe the users eyes when laptop is on charge. 
There is an app called True Color & something else True Color Agent, which he has asked to uninstall from Program & Features.
That solved it.

For the 2nd issue he said, we need to take it to the Dell Service center and any software service is paid. We got pissed off, like why shld we take it when it is under warranty. And FK raised a request for refund without telling us.  They said, they would refund the money as the same seller does not have the stock and the same product from a different seller was 75+K.   After lot of talking and as there was a delay from their side Fk gave 2 days of time to let them know if we want the money back/if we keep the laptop.  Getting to Dell service was another big story(their #'s dont work, what work say, we do out of warranty service,etc). Almost spent around 3hours on getting the address nearest to my location.  And that # did not work so went there directly.

Finally took the laptop to Dell service center and the hanging issue was reproduced in front them, very badly. They said they will reinstall OS & drivers. 

Got it 1 day later, its good now. They did not install McAfcee, asked me to contact McAfee for license and install it again. 
Though it is for 1year, because of the slowness mentioned in this thread, I installed AviraAntivirus.

Thank you All, for the support.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 20, 2017)

Kiran9898 said:


> Hi *g_goyal2000 & others,
> 
> So of the 2 issues: 1. Pink screen on charging ..........
> First he said, it is a feature, to soothe the users eyes when laptop is on charge. *
> ...


I agree with you.
Truecolor app that comes preinstalled with the system is the culprit for pink hue.
But apparently, I'm unable to uninstall it.
It says something about a missing MSI file.
So, right now, I've disabled it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2017)

g_goyal2000 said:


> I agree with you.
> Truecolor app that comes preinstalled with the system is the culprit for pink hue.
> *But apparently, I'm unable to uninstall it.*
> It says something about a missing MSI file.
> So, right now, I've disabled it.



Use IObit Uninstaller for that. It'll take care of the process.


----------



## Jon (Jul 11, 2017)

is this needs to be downloaded manually or can we get to do it in AMD settings itself


thetechfreak said:


> @Yashwanth Open your AMD Graphics control center, and enable max performance in your settings
> 
> *support.serato.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/201915724/AMD-powerplaysettings.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon (Jul 11, 2017)

g_goyal2000 said:


> I've just bought a new *Dell Inspiron 5567* laptop from FLIPKART with following configuration:
> 
> *Intel Core i5 Processor (7th Gen) 7200U
> 4 GB DDR4 RAM
> ...



Bro what is the average time of your laptops booting time.... i'm using dell 8gb ram 2tb hdd 2gb gpu it takes around 2 minutes to turn on... even after uninstalling mcafee antivirus... please help me i have only 5days left to go for replacement in flipkart


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2017)

Jon said:


> Bro what is the average time of your laptops booting time.... i'm using dell 8gb ram 2tb hdd 2gb gpu it takes around 2 minutes to turn on... even after uninstalling mcafee antivirus... please help me i have only 5days left to go for replacement in flipkart


Do a clean install of OS and re-check. If you can't do that, remove all the preloaded bloatware and disable unwanted startup items.


----------



## Jon (Jul 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Do a clean install of OS and re-check. If you can't do that, remove all the preloaded bloatware and disable unwanted startup items.


i've done every possible changes to make the booting faster like changing the processor nos 1 to 4, maximum usable ram from 0, and i let only intel parameters only to perform while booting but still it takes more around 2min


----------



## Jon (Jul 12, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> @Yashwanth Open your AMD Graphics control center, and enable max performance in your settings
> 
> *support.serato.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/201915724/AMD-powerplaysettings.jpg
> 
> ...


will it help me with the booting issue. is this natural for a laptop to take around 2min to boot


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2017)

Jon said:


> will it help me with the booting issue. is this natural for a laptop to take around 2min to boot


Install CCleaner and post screenshots of all startup items and installed programs.


----------



## Jon (Jul 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Install CCleaner and post screenshots of all startup items and installed programs.


The following are the changes i made in the system to make the boosting faster please give me the solution to make it less than 30sec


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2017)

If by 2 min you mean from pressing the power button on laptop to fully loaded desktop & opening My Computer/This PC then it is normal.Btw don't mess with advanced boot settings like no. of processors etc,leave them at default.They are meant for advanced users/debugging purposes.My suggestion is launch the task manager as soon as possible after login into windows & then see the % usage of HDD by various processes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2017)

Jon said:


> The following are the changes i made in the system to make the boosting faster please give me the solution to make it less than 30sec



Why are you playing with msconfig settings without knowing the details?
Those items on *TASK MANAGER *which you disabled are necessary softwares (except onedrive).
Just to be clear, Install CCleaner and post screenshots of all startup items and installed programs, (both of these in CCleaner).


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why are you playing with msconfig settings without knowing the details?
> Those items on *TASK MANAGER *which you disabled are necessary softwares (except onedrive).
> Just to be clear, Install CCleaner and post screenshots of all startup items and installed programs, (both of these in CCleaner).


I agree.

2 minutes to a fully loaded desktop in Windows 10 is normal.
Mine also takes this much time.
Remove all bloatwares, Mcafee.
Run CCleaner.
It will help.
I'm not sure but if u need a faster boot, then u need a SSD instead of HDD.


----------



## Jon (Jul 13, 2017)

g_goyal2000 said:


> I agree.
> 
> 2 minutes to a fully loaded desktop in Windows 10 is normal.
> Mine also takes this much time.
> ...




i've already uninstalled mcafee and all but still it takes this long... my lenovo laptop which i was using earlier is hdd not ssd which takes around 30sec only if that can do so why can't this


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2017)

Jon said:


> i've already uninstalled mcafee and all but still it takes this long... my lenovo laptop which i was using earlier is hdd not ssd which takes around 30sec only if that can do so why can't this


Buddy you can argue all the day why this laptop takes time to boot or you can post the screenshots requested to solve your problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2017)

Jon said:


> i've already uninstalled mcafee and all but still it takes this long... my lenovo laptop which i was using earlier is hdd not ssd which takes around 30sec only if that can do so why can't this


And did your lenovo laptop was using win 10 too?Maybe some device driver on your dell laptop is not optimized for win 10 or having some issue with win 10.Try using win 8.1 on your laptop for testing purpose if dell has win 8.1 drivers for your laptop.


----------



## Jon (Jul 14, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buddy you can argue all the day why this laptop takes time to boot or you can post the screenshots requested to solve your problem.



I never meant to argue dude... all i expected was a solution to my frustration which i got finally by resetting the Operating system... now its all smooth, it takes less than 30 sec without any further adjustment, to which i'm ok  with... The thing which makes me curious is the laptop took around 6 hours for complete reset.. i doubt will there be any issue with the hardware. if you face the same issue trust me its worth a reset


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2017)

Jon said:


> I never meant to argue dude... all i expected was a solution to my frustration which i got finally by resetting the Operating system... now its all smooth, it takes less than 30 sec without any further adjustment, to which i'm ok  with... The thing which makes me curious is the laptop took around 6 hours for complete reset.. i doubt will there be any issue with the hardware. if you face the same issue trust me its worth a reset


 
Guys.... my system got hanged completely once which required me to turn the system off manually... i was just using whatsapp web back then... what could be the reason behind that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2017)

Jon said:


> Guys.... my system got hanged completely once which required me to turn the system off manually... i was just using whatsapp web back then... what could be the reason behind that?


Install CCleaner and post screenshots of all startup items and installed programs, (both of these in CCleaner).


----------

